# [SOLVED] Windows 7 RC Setup Error Code 0x80070017



## hd13a (Jun 9, 2009)

Whenever i try to install Windows 7 RC, the error code 0x80070017 comes up. It comes with the message "Windows cannot copy files required for installation. The files may be corrupt or missing." I have downloaded the RC 4 times but every time failed. Im using memorex dvds. I download the RC right off Microsoft's sight. I have no idea what to do and i need help


----------



## bartendr (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 RC Setup Error Code 0x80070017*

I am having the same problem-any one have a solution?


----------



## BanillaJoe (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 RC Setup Error Code 0x80070017*

have you tried burning the cd at the lowest speed possible?


----------



## bartendr (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 RC Setup Error Code 0x80070017*

I did do it at 4x


----------



## cooldudecsk (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 RC Setup Error Code 0x80070017*

I am having the same problem. Any one have a solution?


----------



## bartendr (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 RC Setup Error Code 0x80070017*

I ended up mounting it with PowerISO, in installed from there.


----------

